# Rent free mice living in my house



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

When I told God I wanted more furbabies, this wasn't what I had in mind. 
Guess where they were living? Well, yeah, in my house, but more specifically? I was on the floor doing work on my laptop and I looked over and not only were there two mice running around, and they looked like they were PLAYING AROUND







. When I realized that it was what I thought it was I freaked and woke my bf up. He thought I was hallucinating. And I dont know what made me look in my non-crusty underwear drawer, but I did and low and behold, there it was chillin' on my undies! WTH. EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW I pulled out all the undies and they're currently being washed now. 
In the middle drawer I had lots of paper like cards and old receipts and junk so I started to throw them away. And there was a mouse in there! Like me, it was so scared it didn't move. I didn't know what to do, so I took a cup and put it over it and slid an envelope under it took it to my bf who left the room out of frustration because I woke him up so late. Let's just say he took care of it. Sorta felt bad. It really was cute. 

And you know what is so BS-y about this whole ordeal? Is that I'm the only one that sees it. When my bf tries to look for it, he cant find it. Here I am, trying to stay away, and I see 2 running around! It isn't fair. I am so lame too, because I get so petrified.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

ewwwwwwwww  

mice !!!

but then, we had a mouse in this stupid house too..
i was working in the middle of the night doing hw and then i see this thing moving across the room (my computer and desk is in the living room coz my room is too small)

and then i turn my head and see this mouse jumping and sliding under the storage door thats right next to the front door..

i screamed like heck coz i never saw a mouse in a house in my entire life !!
the thing is it might have came out of my room becoz all my roommates door were closed except my room and the bathroom....

im sure it was from my room !! yuck !!

i woke my roommates up and we started screaming and freaking out
so we opened the storage door and found all these mouse poop inside and it was so smelly !!

the werid thing is that my roommate's cat kept smelling and pawing underneath that door the whole day..very smart cat ! but i had no idea there was a mouse inside !!

so me and one roommate started to bang all the luggage bags that was inside to scare the mouse out and made barriers around the frontdoor so that the mouse couldnt get in the house but have the only way out to be out the door and outside..

we 're all screaming but no sight of mouse..the storage room is tiny tiny..the mouse is hiding behind all the bags..and then the mouse just peeks his ugly face out !!! and it was sooo scarey !!!

finally he's out and hops and finds out theres only the way out the door so he leaves..

so we cleaned the whole storage out..cleaned all the bags etc..
anyayz..i hate mice too.

im sorry u had so many..and in ur drawers too !!!!!
i hope u clean everything up and kill all the mouse germs..
and becareful of your babies too..i hope theres no germs or anything from the mice that can infect them in any way.......


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... where do u live??????


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I once lived in an old duplex that had a mouse problem. My roommate and I got these little things at Home Depot that you plug into the wall (They look almost like the air fresh things you plug in). I guess they make noise that only mice can hear and it drives them away. :new_Eyecrazy: It really worked! I am scared of traps and didn't want to put bait everywhere so these worked great!

Good luck with the mouse hunt!

Nicolle


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry-mice don't bother me TOOO bad-I mean, I don't want them...but they are better than roaches!









We had these tee-tiny mice in one of our rental houses...and we had TWO cats...anyway...we would lay in bed at night and hear them squeaking!!!








One night-I had ENOUGH! I got up and followed the squeaks and found one under my armoir---well, my Sandi cat (who is now in heaven







) went crazy chasing this itty bitty mouse. We got the video camera out and Spencer joined the chase! It was like midnight...and those cats chased that mouse around FOREVER! Sandi finally caught the poor thing, and I felt bad, b/c he was kinda cute...but I was SO tired of him getting into my cupboards!!!! We kept finding them every so often....
We don't have them that I have ever found "evidence" of in our current house...

But, do you know what is worse than mice?!

We had this family that moved out of the house across the street and it sat empty for SEVERAL months...well, finally someone bought it and started cleaning it up an;d moving stuff in...suddenly we were seeing VERY large rodents in our yard and flower bed-we finally discovered we had RATS in our yard-somewhere~









Well, one day I went out the front door and there sat one in my front flower bed!!! He didn't even move!!! He just sat there with his beady eyes and stared at me!!!! Finally when I turned and yelled for my husband to come out...he ran and went under the house!!!! That did it for me!! We went and bought that d-con stuff that kills them, but won't kill the animals that eat them or whatever...it like dehydrates them or something...then we started finding them dead everywhere!!! In our flower beds...crawling out from under the shed and house!!! I think that was even grosser!!! But, they died and we never had another problem. We finally decided that they were hanging at the house across the street and got "disturbed" when they started moving stuff.

Anyway-luckily I havenot found any nests in my panty drawer!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, my god! If I ever saw a mouse, rat, or rouch at my apartment I would be out of there! YUCK!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

This is just one of those things you learn in life....sorry to tell you this, but for every mouse you see, there are at least another five that you don't see. The mice are getting into your house some where....probably a crack in your foundation or through a vent pipe of some sort. First, seal off all points of entry. Home Depot sells mouse traps which contain poision (it's actually coumidin) that the mice eat and take back to their nests. They go away without you seeing them anymore. They say these baits are pet safe and child safe because the poision is inside. Just make sure that you don't put it anywhere that a dog or child could get to. If the nest is behind a wall, then you have a problem because you'll have to open up the wall. Also, don't buy the sticky traps...I've actually seen mouse feet and legs remaining with no mouse in sight. Mice can and do carry a host of different diseases and they are definitely not wanted guests. Mouse dropings are also disgusting. If you don't want to deal with traps and such, call in a professional. It's definitely worth the money. A few years ago, my brother and sister-in-law moved into a brand new house. After about three months, they had a huge mouse problem. Seems that the former farm where their house was built was mouse metropolis...and because the house was under construction, the mice came in, and made nests that were neatly covered up by the drywallers. Once the house was treated, the stench from the decomposing mice was unbearable. Entire rooms had to be redrywalled so that the remains could be removed. Their insurance didn't cover a penny, however, they were successfully able to settle with the builder because they weren't the only ones in the neighborhood with the same problem! I do not wish this on anyone....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 23 2004, 10:51 AM
> *This is just one of those things you learn in life....sorry to tell you this, but for every mouse you see, there are at least another five that you don't see.  The mice are getting into your house some where....probably a crack in your foundation or through a vent pipe of some sort.  First, seal off all points of entry.  Home Depot sells mouse traps which contain poision (it's actually coumidin) that the mice eat and take back to their nests.  They go away without you seeing them anymore.  They say these baits are pet safe and child safe because the poision is inside.  Just make sure that you don't put it anywhere that a dog or child could get to.  If the nest is behind a wall, then you have a problem because you'll have to open up the wall. Also, don't buy the sticky traps...I've actually seen mouse feet and legs remaining with no mouse in sight.  Mice can and do carry a host of different diseases and they are definitely not wanted guests.  Mouse dropings are also disgusting.  If you don't want to deal with traps and such, call in a professional.  It's definitely worth the money.  A few years ago, my brother and sister-in-law moved into a brand new house.  After about three months, they had a huge mouse problem.  Seems that the former farm where their house was built was mouse metropolis...and because the house was under construction, the mice came in, and made nests that were neatly covered up by the drywallers.  Once the house was treated, the stench from the decomposing mice was unbearable.  Entire rooms had to be redrywalled so that the remains could be removed.  Their insurance didn't cover a penny, however, they were successfully able to settle with the builder because they weren't the only ones in the neighborhood with the same problem!  I do not wish this on anyone....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18110*


[/QUOTE]

:new_Eyecrazy: What an awful ordeal!!!!!!!! Blech!!!! (WHERE IS THAT PUKEY FACE?)


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

UUUGGHHH!!!
Mice are so scary!
My sister once rented an apartment and every once in a while she'd find a BAT in her dome ceiling light fixtures! She said they were huge, and would come in from the piping in the walls outside and get up in the ceiling, come down into the dome light covers that are fixed to the ceiling and flap around in there and look scary!
UGH!
I ended up renting in the same apt. complex, but never once saw a bat.
They were very nice apartments, though!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I think I may have the topper....

One night when I was in 8th grade my mom and I heard these awefule squeels that sounded like they were coming from the basement... then this scratching...then sort of a fall... Being the curious people we are we went downstairs to look and there were *3* baby racoons in our basement (mind you the basement was finished off, and the house was only 12 years old). These rodents are FEROCIOUS! They were squeeling and hissing and so scared... not to mention they smelled or urine so bad... 
Well my mom and I weren't about to do anything so we freaking out and ran upstairs to get away from the little hellions. My dad was out of town and my older brother was just ask scared as us (ha, we never let him live that down) so my uncle came over with a few traps...however he had to "take care" of one. 
We thought that was the worst experience ever, so my dad took all necessary measures to make sure it couldn't happen again... well it did, but worse. There was another litter in the ceiling of the basement and this is going to sound REAL bad...so brace yourselves... he had us all leave the house and he had to shoot the things...they were all foaming at the mouths and stuff, so really that was the only thing he could do. NICE HUH?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Nov 23 2004, 11:19 AM
> *I think I may have the topper....
> 
> One night when I was in 8th grade my mom and I heard these awefule squeels that sounded like they were coming from the basement... then this scratching...then sort of a fall... Being the curious people we are we went downstairs to look and there were 3 baby racoons in our basement (mind you the basement was finished off, and the house was only 12 years old). These rodents are FEROCIOUS! They were squeeling and hissing and so scared... not to mention they smelled or urine so bad...
> ...


[/QUOTE]

What a "pick-me-up" story!








Just kidding! That IS awful!!!! The foaming at the mouth thing would be scary-although my Spencer cat does that some when I try to give him a pill b/c he is SO mad!









Lucky that you didn't get bitten or anything!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

We used to have squirrels live in the attic of my parents house. They were forocious. They ate through the siding and through the metal vent covers. They would hiss at us from the trees. My dad had to board all of the opens up and basically starve the ones that were trapped. They ones that were left outside got really nasty. It was too the point that we were scared to go outside. We tried trapping them and taking them out into the country but they were back with in a few days. The city wouldn't do anything so my dad and a friend of his came home at lunch one day with beebee (sp?) guns and shot the squirrels.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

My bf killed about 3 and claimed there was no more. I said WHATEVER, you wish. I proved him wrong last night! 
I don't want to do the poison thing because I don't want the smell of rat death in my house. I think they came from the garage. We use to keep our babies' food there and I use to see poop all around it. 
I use to live in apt. and I was so depressed about it that I never cleaned up and I never saw roaches or anything. Then we moved in a house, and I've been doing pretty well keeping the house clean, but they still came. 
All of your stories are really bad. If them mice hissed at me or were foaming at the mouth, I don't know what I'd do. I surely wouldn't put no cup over them. I'd run like a sissy.

*Nicolle916*--Did it seriously work? My bf wanted to buy it, and I thought it was a joke. hehe

Kodie--In a house in TN. My neighbor never told me he ever had mice issues. I'll talk to him about it later.

Tlunn--I hate roaches too. When I was younger, I was so scared, I couldn't even kill it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Tlunn--I hate roaches too. When I was younger, I was so scared, I couldn't even kill it.[/B]


When hubby and I were first married, we lived in a duplex with the NASTY people next door. The duplex was fairly new-but the neighbors and the people prior to us were nasty! Anyway, back then I kept an immaculate house! You could eat off my floors and probably my toilet seat...








(that was PRE -kids!) Anyway, I knew we had seen a few roaches here and there, but in crazy places like the bathroom-







not the kitchen-so I just attributed it to the neighbors overflow. I put out roach bait and all and only saw one here and there. *THEN.....*

one night I got up out of bed to get a drink of water-an hour or so after we had turned out the living room lights and gone to bed. I walked into the kitchen and flipped on the light and *hundreds*of nasty roaches went scurrying!
I screamed and then sat down and cried in my now feeling not-so-clean kitchen floor! We were too poor to call an exterminator-so I went to the store the next day and got this gel crap that looked like liquid brown sugar and put it all around my baseboards, under my stove and fridge, along the tops of my cabinet cracks etc. I did several "middle of the night checks" and they finally started to disappear! That stuff was a life saver! They were supposed to be drawn to it b/c of the sweet stuff and then carry the poison back to the nest. It worked-I think it was by Raid. Anyway-I was relieved they were gone! Now we are on a quarterly spray by the pest control people. This helps with spiders, ants, and other pests. My grandmother said even the cleanest houses can get roaches b/c we often bring them home with us in boxes and stuff from the grocery stores-







Isn't that lovely!? Anyway, there are few pests that gross me out-but roaches are one of them! I would rather have a whole clan of nasty little mice in my corners than 1 roach!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Nov 23 2004, 01:33 PM
> *Okay since we are all sharing, here are my TWO stories about rodents.
> 
> When hubby and I first moved into this house, it had sat vacant for 7 years, so we started cleaning and remodeling about a year before we got married.  So as we were dragging stuff out to the dumpster, we see mouse droppings.  So trying to be the humanitarians that I think we are, we go to the store to buy some humane mouse traps; they catch the mouse and then you can release back out into the wild.  So we set up the traps in the house and forgot to come back and check on them.  EWWWWWW!  About a week later we remembered--hubby wouldn't even let me see--he said it was just too gross cause they had sh*t and vomited inside the trap.  So I guess we weren't the humanitarians that I thought we were.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


awwww-the mommy and her babies wanting to come back to your attic is kinda sweet!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 23 2004, 12:47 PM
> *one night I got up out of bed to get a drink of water-an hour or so after we had turned out the living room lights and gone to bed.  I walked into the kitchen and flipped on the light and hundredsof nasty roaches went scurrying!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18158*


[/QUOTE]

That is exactly why I'm so afraid of roaches. I was so traumatized. Pretty much the same thing happen to me as you!. And my mom IS like you--a clean machine. My parents used all kinds of stuff to get rid of them. One time, my dad used those roach bomb thingys. Do you know what I'm talking about? Anyway, I came home from school and I looked up on the ceiling and I saw a HUGE B*#$&. ewwwww.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 23 2004, 12:27 PM
> *Nicolle916--Did it seriously work?  My bf wanted to buy it, and I thought it was a joke. hehe*


They worked for us! We actually had the landlord pay for them so I don't know how much they cost. We had one in every room downstairs (kitchen, dining, living) but only one upstairs. It was an old house that was built off the ground but had been renivated about a year before we moved in. My dad told me they drive the mice crazy and thats way the have to leave







....I don't know if that is true but it kept them away. We were there for 2 years and didn't have a problem after the first month. I did not have pets at the time but you might want to double check that it won't hurt your dog's ears just in case they can hear it...i'm sure the package or internet can provide that info.

Hope that helps!
Nicolle


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916+Nov 23 2004, 01:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info. My bf has been doing the research. They're only like 6-7 bucks at home depot. Thanks for the quick response too! I want them out of my house and far away from my undies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I am terrified of mice , my last apt after living there for 6 years had 2 mice within a month i was gone and so far so good in this place even though they are doiing alot of contruction where i live i would have a nervous breakdown if i saw one
good luck















-_-


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

EEWwwww


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

This thread gives me chills.....EEEEEEEEE yucki


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

my mom had a bad mice problem and we used one of those things that plugged into the wal and it didnt work...dont know if we needed more than one though....we were afraid to poison them b/c the yorkie killed them, but we realized she only killed them and didnt eat them, so we put poison where she couldnt get to them and we never saw a mice again. i remember tryign to sleep and hearing them in the walls..then i woke up one night and one did a lip on one of my computer wires. but if you dog will eat the mice dont poisont hem b/c the dead mice will kill the dogs.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes we learn a little of everything, and then when we get into clinics (which is Feb for me..yay) we focus on what we want to practice.....small animal vets have to learn exotics/avians. i worked for a vet that saw avian and exotic species. i didnt mind them as long as they were nice. seems like most were too expensive to fix and the people, unless very in love with their $3 mouse, did not pay to have them fixed.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Nov 23 2004, 06:13 PM
> *LadyMontava--I hope mice don't scare you real bad.  What if someone brings in a sickly mouse for you to examine?*



they only scare me when they are wild running around while im sleeping...i dont mind pet mice


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Nov 23 2004, 06:17 PM
> *  seems like most  were too expensive to fix and the people, unless very in love with their $3 mouse, did not pay to have them fixed.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

aww thats so sad


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

You know how some people are phobic about spiders or snakes? Well that's me with mice. I can't even look at the ones at the pet store and reading this thread has my stomach churning. We once moved into a house in a brand new subdivision where construction was still going on and the mice came in as the yards were plowed up. I ended up having to get an exterminator to come and get rid of them. If I saw one in my house I would have to move to a hotel until they were gone - that is how sick it makes me. 

My kids couldn't have anything that had a long tail - gerbil, mice, etc. We did have a hamster and when the thing got sick I paid a big sum of money for the vet to tell me that their life span isn't that long and it was one its way out. 

I hope you get rid of your mice really soon!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Nov 23 2004, 07:01 PM
> *You know how some people are phobic about spiders or snakes?  Well that's me with mice.  I can't even look at the ones at the pet store and reading this thread has my stomach churning.  We once moved into a house in a brand new subdivision where construction was still going on and the mice came in as the yards were plowed up.  I ended up having to get an exterminator to come and get rid of them.  If I saw one in my house I would have to move to a hotel until they were gone - that is how sick it makes me.
> 
> My kids couldn't have anything that had a long tail - gerbil, mice, etc.  We did have a hamster and when the thing got sick I paid a big sum of money for the vet to tell me that their life span isn't that long and it was one its way out.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I am the same way you are about mice...... I can't even look at mice cartoon characters!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Nov 23 2004, 06:33 PM
> *Okay, that totally reminds me of the new Jeff Foxworthy cd.  He does a whole segment devoted to his daughter's hamster and how they had to take it to the vet.  If you get a chance, listen to it.  I was driving and listening at the same time, I laughed so hard that I was crying and couldn't even see!  I laughed until my sides hurt.  Totally worth the price of the cd!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18253*


[/QUOTE]

do u know what the title of the song is?
im thinking of downloading it but i dont know which oone it is~


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I use to own a couple of hamsters too. They were cute. One of them cried on its first day home. It was so adorable. A little freaky, but adorable.

Nicole--HAHAHA Maybe I'll look for the track or something later









msmagnolia--Thanks! I hope I get rid of them too. My parents, no matter what they tried, they still have mice issues. It's creepy hearing the scratching sound. Sometimes I'd think it's a ghost! My sister use to be as scared as me. But she had to deal with them for so long that now she has no problem killing them. Dont ask me to describe how!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Nov 23 2004, 09:36 PM
> *It is either track:
> 4. Oreo Generation
> 5. I 'm Next in Line
> ...


[/QUOTE]

errrrr

i searched for all 4 of them, but i only could find Courtesty Sniffs

but its not a song..its just this guy talking on stage saying these jokes about ladys farting
and i can hear ppl laughing at him..

i guess its not the right one..gee i wanted to hear it..


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

